# First time making ABTs (Q-view)



## weconway (Jun 22, 2009)

I figured it was a pretty clear and hot day, so why not make a batch of sausage and cheese-stuffed jalapenos wrapped in bacon?

I got the recipe from here.  The filling was made with:

1 pkg. cream cheese
1/2 cup shredded cheddar
1/2 cup cooked sausage crumbles
1/2 tablespoon onion powder
1/2 tablespoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1 tablespoon BBQ rub

I halved 9 jalapenos, stuffed them with the filling and wrapped them in bacon (1 lb. total).  




They went onto the Bubba Keg for 1 hour at 250-275* over mesquite smoke (along with some Makers Mark baked beans).




And here's the grand finale:




I've never had them before, so I didn't quite know what to expect.  They were absolutely delicious!  Delicate heat, creamy texture.  Unctuous pork with salty and sweet overtones.  This is absolutely a make-again recipe.  I didn't think my crowd would go for them, but they positively disappeared.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow, those are some good looking ABT's.  Glad you like them.  You are hooked now.


----------



## brokesmoke (Jun 22, 2009)

Those look great! I have been studying the ABT's lately and i will surely do some real soon. Might try that recipe you posted.


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice job!  Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## garyt (Jun 22, 2009)

I know what you mean, my kids are very picky eaters and I knew they would never eat a abt, Was I wrong. Made them the first time and now we average 60 per month. Once you try one your hooked.


----------



## bigsteve (Jun 22, 2009)

Looking good!

How do you like that "Bubba keg" smoker? We were all watching the marketing video and chatting about it a couple of months ago.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jun 22, 2009)

*A B*eau*T*iful Job!!!  I Gotta make some of those!!!


----------



## weconway (Jun 23, 2009)

_Full disclaimer - I work for In-Zone in their engineering department_

That being said, as a BBQ nut I absolutely adore the thing.  I used to have a food blog I maintained for years.  That was fun, but I've never had more fun cooking than I have on this grill.

I've done quite a bit on it already, from pork shoulder to bacon-wrapped scallops.  Does everyone else know how much fun this BBQ/grilling thing is?


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 23, 2009)

Believe me we are all bbq nuts here. Think about it we smoke really good food and take pictures of it. Like many many here we get made fun of by anyone with an empty mouth because they alway shut up after they eat the food we smoke. so I would say we are all missing a few nuts and bolts. As far as abt's their great and we'll love them too. So great smoking and cann't wait for more pics (Qview) as we call them.


----------

